# a 2 inch goldfish meets a 10 inch silver aro (Viewer Discretion Advised)



## Guest

i went out to buy a few feeder goldfish for my grouper...and i decided to see how my arowana liked them. The chase was so interesting on the first goldfish, i decided to give him a second one and get some vid! hope ya like, and sorry for the choppy camera work: i couldnt sit still. lol

*This is video of a goldfish being chased down and eaten by my arowana. viewer discretion advised.*

http://www.youtube.com/?v=ztXDIJNm6oQ


----------



## Osiris

Awesome video! Must respect predator fish, watching their instincts is neat too watch, Do they eat a fish that size on a daily basis? or just couple times a week?


----------



## Guest

if arowanas eat too many fatty foods (goldfish), especially silver aorwanas, they can develop a disease known as drop eye (this is one theory of it). Mine already has droop eye in one eye, but this is most likely because of a lot of inbreeding. So this was the first time i've fed it goldfish and it will probably only be occasional (once every few months or so). it eats anything so im not really worried. lol


----------



## fishfreaks

That was sweet, thanks for sharing I dont blame you for not being able to sit still either, LOL


----------



## AshleytheGreat

That was so cool to watch. That aro is a beast man!


----------



## leveldrummer

are those related to the knife fish? the way it moves looks alot like it.


----------



## Guest

nope. It's a silver arowana, scientific name _Osteoglossam bicirrhosum_


----------



## lochness

Scuba Kid said:


> i went out to buy a few feeder goldfish for my grouper...and i decided to see how my arowana liked them. The chase was so interesting on the first goldfish, i decided to give him a second one and get some vid! hope ya like, and sorry for the choppy camera work: i couldnt sit still. lol
> 
> *This is video of a goldfish being chased down and eaten by my arowana. viewer discretion advised.*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/?v=ztXDIJNm6oQ




very cool  thnx for sharing! but yeah try other live foods as well like blackworms, and even some of the frozen ones -- and i'd watch that angel if i were you lol - one day you may wake up and see a huge grin on the arrowana's face and no angel


----------



## Guest

i feed him just about anything. including frozen foods, pellets and crickets and he even eats flake foods on occasion. im not too worried. if you read my above post, i said this was the first time i had fed him goldfish. i dont do it regularly.


----------



## lochness

Scuba Kid said:


> i feed him just about anything. including frozen foods, pellets and crickets and he even eats flake foods on occasion. im not too worried. if you read my above post, i said this was the first time i had fed him goldfish. i dont do it regularly.



ahh sry yes i missed that part my bad


----------



## Georgia Peach

awesome video!


----------



## Guest

thanks!


----------



## fishboy

You had to make me jelious of ur aro didn't you katie? Damn i wish i had a fish like that, I wish i had a tank like that for starters. You're so lucky my parents won't like me get large tanks till I get my own place


----------



## shev

Beautiful fish, but I'd watch out for your african knife.


----------



## Cichlid Man

Poor goldfish, but good video. I've never seen an arrowana eat before.
Seeing that you people have a feel for this sort of thing, I'll show you some footage of my snakehead, gars, and softshell turtle feeding on frozon food. (defrosted first of corse) They are all a bit bigger than that arrowana.


----------



## fishfreaks

Cichlid Man said:


> Poor goldfish, but good video. I've never seen an arrowana eat before.
> Seeing that you people have a feel for this sort of thing, I'll show you some footage of my snakehead, gars, and softshell turtle feeding on frozon food. (defrosted first of corse) They are all a bit bigger than that arrowana.


That would be awesome CM!


----------



## Guest

yeah, i definitely like to see that!


----------



## flamingo

coolio!

and yes Cm I would love to see that! If the gar is awesome ill pimp slap you though...love gars immensely but can't have big tanks...at least for now....lol


----------



## CVV1

FATALITY thats insane. i wish i had an arrowana
())(())())(


----------



## micstarz

man! scuba is that a plastic clownfish toy in the tank? 
I 'specially enjoyed the part where the arowana had it and was trying to chomp down... but goldy dashed back out of his/her mouth!
by the way how did the gldfish just plop into the aquarium on its own accord?

ohh! CM that wuld be Xtremely interesting


----------



## Guest

the plastic clownfish is a Veggie Clip that I use to feed romane lettuce to my silver dollars. 

i dropped the goldfish in...
lol


----------



## piotrkol1

now try putting in a full grown koi and see what happens ;-)


----------



## thecatdidit

Scuba Kid said:


> i went out to buy a few feeder goldfish for my grouper...and i decided to see how my arowana liked them. The chase was so interesting on the first goldfish, i decided to give him a second one and get some vid! hope ya like, and sorry for the choppy camera work: i couldnt sit still. lol
> 
> *This is video of a goldfish being chased down and eaten by my arowana. viewer discretion advised.*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/?v=ztXDIJNm6oQ



People that get their kicks watching a goldfish without any chance getting killed by a predator 5x his size really need the ever loving sh it kicked out of them. Just my opinion. Seriously, there's nothing cool about it. It's like going to a turkey shoot. Some of you need to become "real men" and enlist! :chair:


----------



## ron v

I thought it was kinda cool!!!!


----------



## rywill

i would have to agree with everyone else....amazing...gotta love predator instinct.


----------



## Guest

thecatdidit said:


> People that get their kicks watching a goldfish without any chance getting killed by a predator 5x his size really need the ever loving sh it kicked out of them. Just my opinion. Seriously, there's nothing cool about it. It's like going to a turkey shoot. Some of you need to become "real men" and enlist! :chair:


i really dont want to become a "real man."
i like being a girl.

and wtf do you think happens in the wild? This arowana species full grown (4-6 feet long) is known to jump out of the water and eat small monkeys. I personally think that is cool. I did warn people who were squeamish or are easily offended, so you didnt need to watch it. just my opinion.


----------



## Cichlid Man

My snakehead and gars only eat live foods dispite trying other foods on several ocassions. So it's a necessity really.


----------

